# Transcriptus or Marlieri?



## armthehomeless (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought 6 of these as J. transcriptus "Burundi", but some other hobbyists told me that they believe they are marlieri. What you you think and why?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Looks exactly like mine, I am going to say marlieri because that is what I was told mine is by some knowledable people here. Supposedly the coloration on a transcriptus doesn't go lower than the lateral line where as on a marlieri it extends down to the belly.
Plus to add to the confusion this fish used to be called a transcriptus "gombie" but has been renamed its own species. Some still go by the old name.
Nice pics by the way. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are marlieri.


----------



## armthehomeless (Dec 16, 2006)

:thumb: Thanks all.


----------

